# a maze n smoker questions



## matlocc (Dec 2, 2016)

I see a bunch of guys using these.  I have a propane tower smoker with the chip pan in the bottom. It works well for me.  Explain what the advantage would be to having one of the a maze n tubes instead. (I do cold smoke using a can and soldering iron)


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 2, 2016)

If it's working well for you then I wouldn't change a thing.

However with the AMAZEN you don't have to continually fill up the wood chip pan.

It will give you continuous smoke for hours without refilling.

Same thing goes for cold smoking, continuous smoke for hours.

Al


----------



## bikerchef (Dec 2, 2016)

Last week I did my first cold smoke with an a-maze-n tube. It worked great.

I had messed around with home rolled solutions. I tried cold smoking using a "V"

mesh filled with wood chips ... it kind of work but took a lot of tending to.

I filled the a-maze-n tube lit it and it ran for four hours with no fuzz.

I refilled it a couple of times. The outside temp was about 34° .

My smoker only got up to about 70°.

I like the idea of a soldering iron in a tin can. If it works for you your set.

I gave up on my DIY smoke generators.


----------



## meatsweats86 (Dec 2, 2016)

I have a propane smoker with 2 doors on it. Burner on bottom, chip box sits over burner and water pan above that. I smoked ribs the first time using my AMNPS 5x8. I removed the chip tray and water pan. Put the AMNPS on the bottom rack and ribs on the top rack and it gave me consistent smoke for as long as I wanted without adding chips like I had to do in the past.

I smoked jerky last weekend and needed to use all the space in the smoking chamber so I put the empty chip tray over the burner and laid the AMNPS on top of that to avoid direct flame and removed the water pan again. Once again it gave me 5 hours of consistent smoke and I only filled it half full with pellets.

The only issue I found is the water pan cannot be below the AMNPS tray or the moisture may put it out and the tray cannot be directly above your burner or it may burn to fast.













IMAG0563.jpg



__ meatsweats86
__ Dec 2, 2016


















IMAG0561.jpg



__ meatsweats86
__ Dec 2, 2016


----------



## mkriet (Dec 2, 2016)

One of the advantage would be the length of time that the smoke lasts.  I think the tray can put off smoke for something like 8-12 hours.  It also makes it easy for cold smoking.  I don't have the tray... yet, but I do have one of the tubes, and it works great.  I asked for one of the trays for christmas.  Planning to use it in my smokehouse.


----------



## kalleybin (Dec 3, 2016)

The first and foremost things is you like this too much. So keep it up.


----------



## matlocc (Dec 3, 2016)

Next question. Tube or tray, whats the advantages of each? I am leaning toward the expandable.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 3, 2016)

matlocc said:


> Next question. Tube or tray, whats the advantages of each? I am leaning toward the expandable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



If you are using propane and plan on using it for hot smoking you will want one of the tube smokers. You will be able to run smoke up to pit temps of 285f. After that the pellets will ignite and burn rather than smolder and smoke. 

I have all of the tubes and they perform perfectly in my gas smoker. I use the expanding tube the most. I get the longest burn times from the 18" tube. 

Todd recommends the tubes for gas smokers.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 3, 2016)

I also typically use a AMNTS when using my gasser smoker.


----------



## donr (Dec 5, 2016)

The tube smokers work better in low oxygen environments.  Gas smokers & Pellet grills(ie Yoders, Traegers, Green Mountain Grills).  The shape allows more airflow up through the pellets, allowing for proper operation.

The trays put smoke out for a longer period of time compared to the tubes.

Don


----------

